# Direct Tivo series2 R10 available for sale



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

I have one of these lying around, in good working condition but I no longer have DirecTV so it's not needed. It's the 70 hour recording capacity one, DirecTV branded R10 model. There isn't much interest on ebay, so rather than listing it on there and constantly relisting it, i'd be happy to sell it to someone directly. if you prefer the buyer protections on ebay, we can always agree for me to post it on ebay with an agreed to "buy it now" price, and go through there. whatever works. 

if anybody wants it, let me know. give me an offer (plus actual cost of shipping) via PM or email.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

gotta ask, do you own the unit or is it a lease?


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

iceturkee said:


> gotta ask, do you own the unit or is it a lease?


own... it's been sitting for 3 years now unused (after about 1 year of use). Kept it around in case i went back to Dtv, but alas, i moved to a house with FiOS and moved to HD for good, so won't be needing any more.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm always interested in keeping these things going and out of landfills, but I pay shipping only.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

Wil said:


> I'm always interested in keeping these things going and out of landfills, but I pay shipping only.


well... if i can't find someone to sell it to, i'll let you know!


----------

